# Pearl Harbor Visit



## ZCar (Oct 4, 2005)

When we last visited, maybe 3 years ago, most any type of bag, backpack, camera bag, etc. could not be carried to the Memorial.
What are the latest restrictions? Purse, camera case, etc.?
Thanks


----------



## davhu1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Was there Aug 2004.  No problem with bags and cameras.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 4, 2005)

Cameras are okay. Not so for bags, including camera bags. From the National Park Service:





> Strict security measures prohibit purses, handbags, fanny packs, backpacks, camera bags, diaper bags, luggage and/or other items that offer concealment. Visitors may bring a camera and cam-recorder. A storage container is available for visitors coming to the USS Arizona Memorial, USS Bowfin Submarine Museum & Park and the Battleship Missouri. The container can be found in the visitor center parking lot. Items accepted must be smaller than 30"H x 30"W x 18"D; suitcases are not accepted. There is a nominal storage fee. The storage locker is in operation daily 7:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m. Visitors may use the same locker and parking stall for all three tours.


----------



## Holly (Oct 4, 2005)

*What time to go*

Someone told me that it's a good idea to wait until the afternoon to go.  Apparently everyone shows up at 7am, and by the afternoon the wait is not as long.

Anyone have any insight into that?


----------



## kjlknox (Oct 4, 2005)

*Pearl Harbour Visit*

We visited just a few weeks ago. Cameras are allowed but no bags, purses, etc. Anyone with a bag was sent to the parking lot to check them.

We were on a tour and arrived at about 7:00am. There is a line at this time because they don't start handing out tickets until 7:30am. The tour companies arrive early and the line get very long. You will wait regardless of your arrival time. If you arrive before tickets are being given out, you will wait in that line. This line moved quickly, however, those at the back of the line had a lengthy wait for their tour of the memorial. The wait usually gets longer later in the day, especailly during peak season.

Kathy


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2005)

Holly said:
			
		

> Someone told me that it's a good idea to wait until the afternoon to go.  Apparently everyone shows up at 7am, and by the afternoon the wait is not as long.
> 
> Anyone have any insight into that?



They way it works is that when you go in, they give you a time-stamped ticket for the boat out to the memorial - then you have to wait for your time.  While you wait there is a video to see, exhibits, and a book store.    They only give out so many launch tickets each day.  If it is a busy day, and you get there in the afternoon, they may be out of tickets.  Also - it gets very hot in the afternoon.  We were there by 7:00 a.m. and were on the first launch out to the Memorial.  By 10 a.m. it was packed (and hot) - but we were done and leaving.  

They don't allow any bags inside, but the do have an area where, for a fee, you can store small items.  Don't leave anything in your car - thieves know people leave things in their cars, so the parking lot has a problem with break-ins.  Take the essentials in your pocket and lock the rest in your room safe.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 4, 2005)

We went a few years ago on the 4th of July.  So, we got there early and waited in line, with everyone else who got there early, for the ticket office to open.  While we were waiting a choral group from Texas serenaded us with patriotic songs.  We got on the first (or maybe second) boat out to the Arizona.  When we got back we looked around the store.  We also toured the Missouri and the Bowfin (the submarine).  We figured we might as well see everything while we were there.  We were pretty much done by noon.  We had taken a cab over (and back) so we didn't have any place to store stuff.  I had mis-read and didn't even bring a camera with me.


----------



## Patri (Oct 4, 2005)

Can't remember what time we got there in the morning, but the line was long. My dad can't stand and walk that long, so he and my husband waited on a bench close to the front of the line. My mom and I stood it out. After awhile I noticed a young woman near us apparently alone. Struck up a conversation with her. Turns out her husband was interning at a local hospital (in the military) so she spent her days sightseeing. We did the tour together. We had come over on the city bus but she had a car and offered to take us to our hotel.  But what she really wanted to do first was eat at a restaurant in Chinatown and she didn't like to dine alone. So we all went and had a grand time. She was a delight. She made our day and I think we made hers.


----------



## ZCar (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the replys.

Guess go early and don't carry anything will work!


----------



## Holly (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes, thanks everyone!


----------

